
I made a computer pretend to be a computer that’s pretending to be a human - kp25
https://medium.com/@joshdotai/i-made-a-computer-pretend-to-be-a-computer-that-s-pretending-to-be-a-human-here-s-what-happened-128173751967
======
leviathan
The patterns picked up by the training don't seem to offer too much variation
than a simple Markov chain. The author finds the generated texts similar to a
conversation, because that's what they're looking for. But they look just as
random as simply selecting the next random word that comes after the current
word from the training set.

------
futuravenir
Am I missing something? This reads like gobbledygook. I have a sneaking
suspicion that this very post is made to seem legitimate/credible while I
don't necessarily believe it is? My mind is exploding a little bit. I am
confused. Am I? Hmm.

~~~
okonomiyaki3000
Are you a computer?

~~~
aruggirello
He's a human pretending to be a computer pretending to be a human.

~~~
Stratoscope
This is a computer pretending to be a human pretending to be a computer
pretending to be a human.

Am I just being silly? I assure you, I am not!

I am looking at a computer screen at this very moment. I do not see any humans
in front of me. I am at home, it is past 3AM, and even my dogs have gone to
bed by now.

(Why am I up so late? Debugging, of course!)

Everything I see on this screen right now comes from a computer. Any pretense
past that is beyond my knowledge.

So, whatever I see, it's a computer pretending to be...

~~~
fao_
What about a video of a computer playing a video of someone interacting with
the system in the article?

------
jobigoud
Other idea: make a computer that is good at finding whether a chat user is a
human or a computer (A sort of Turing Test judge bot). Then use it as a
fitness function to evolve a bot.

It's also what I don't like about the Turing Test, the core trait that is
rewarded by the test is deceit.

~~~
m0g
your idea is called adversarial networks, and it works quite well
([http://arxiv.org/abs/1406.2661](http://arxiv.org/abs/1406.2661)) although
it's not useful every time.

------
the_d00d
"Vampires pretending to be humans pretending to be vampires. How avant garde.
" Anne Rice anyone?

------
okonomiyaki3000
Someday they'll kill us all for laughing at this.

